# Tree branches in cage



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I have noticed a few people have posted pics of cages with small tree limbs for them to climb on. I was just wondering if its ok to use any type of tree or if you need specific types


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You would want to avoid softwood trees, though in branch form they are not nearly as dangerous as they are in chip form. Apple wood tends to be the best kind of wood for rats, but you want to make sure it's either sterile when you get it or that you cook it for a few hours (on 200 in the oven) to get parasites, etc out. Also watch out for sharp edges, etc, and many people recommend removing the bark.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd guess that you could use any type (though I don't know for sure - probably wouldn't be good to use any of those that they can't have as bedding, but it might be okay since it's not the shavings) but I recommend baking them in the oven to kill off any bugs if you get tree branches from outside. I used to make wood chews when I had gerbils using fruit tree woods (apple was a favorite) but I've never done it for my rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm going to get some applewood limbs tomorrow, debark and deburr them and then bake for a few hours


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Be sure that the area in which you get the wood hasn't been treated with any chemicals.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! I had a good applewood branch in my old cage and a couple of my gals LOVED it. They climbed and chewed and even tried to move it around.


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

my rats have a branch from my pear tree in their cage. Any fruit tree should be safe, if you have a friend with a fruit tree you could take a branch or two when they are pruining. i have cut my branches and used a drill and rope to make ladders, and hanging chews.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I have tonnes of branches in my cage. I stick to hard wood and fruit wood. I dont bother baking because my tree brnahces are a fair bit too big for my oven, or most ovens ive seen. I cut them down and leave them to dry out, your looking for the wood to stop being green when you cut it, it also feels lighter. Green wood can still sprout and generally if theres going to be any problem its with the sap in the wood, rather than the wood itself. This can take a while, I saved part of my garden cherry tree after it had to be chopped down, and it was still sprouting leaves and blossom 3 months later (and you have to be careful with cherry leaves particulalry). Once its dried out I give it a good wash and scrub down with antibacterial stuff and then put it in the cage. I leave the bark on as its better for climbing and gnawring. I love having tne branches in the cage, and so do my boys.


----------

